# l'm on a toy run



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*new toy project*

new toy of the week allis chalmers b 110 with blade 

looking at it  what are they worth ???

good shape need a coat of paint and seat ??


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

What year? What engine? Does the engine run? Transmission? Do you have any pics?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

runs will get pics in a couple of days


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what kind of attachments 4 the aills 110 B


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well got the tins off the tractor and started to sand them down 

do you guys have any do's and don't about any thing:tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ops wrong one lol


----------

